# Fathers Day blue gill crank



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

A new paint I did last night for the old man


----------



## whitaker201 (Apr 4, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

That looks awesome!


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks guys...


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I like it a great job .


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't know if it will catch fish but the fishermen don't have a chance, LOL.
Sherman


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Lol Thanks guys


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Where can I put my order in? Awesome paint job! Bass are gonna eat em up.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks Ken and PM sent to ya


----------

